

Open Letter on the Digital Economy - riskarb
http://openletteronthedigitaleconomy.org/

======
ilamont
I was hoping for something more far-reaching, but the public policy
recommendations rehash ideas that have been proposed before (“We need to
reinvent education with greater emphasis on STEM disciplines and coding
skills,” etc.) I would be very interested in seeing the proposals for new
organizational models & approaches, but the link did not work.

